# Who is Juicy Joes ???



## ShaneW (18/1/16)

I know I haven't had much time to spend online these days and there are plenty of new members here that I have never interacted with so I'd just like to introduce myself (and Juicy Joes).

Juicy Joes has been going for 19 months now. We started in East London in June 2014 with imported Juice lines such as Alien Visions, Nicoticket and Heather Heavenly Vapes.
After moving to Cape Town a year ago, we have watched the local juice producers pick up in numbers and improve the quality in leaps and bounds. We have now dedicated our resources to find the best local producers and bring as many as we can to our customers... local is lekka 
We will be bringing in Nicoticket and Alien Visions again but probably only once the exchange rate recovers. 

We currently do not stock hardware, only juice, but this will more than likely change in the future.

The company is actually run by my incredible wife Sam, who is rather shy and doesn't interact much on social media. She is really helpful though and I'm sure those of you that have dealt with her at all will agree. I have quite a demanding full-time job so don't get much time to spend on Juicy Joes lately but Sam will assist in any way possible, she is just a phone call or email away. 043 555 3333 sales@juicyjoes.co.za

We supply juice around the country on a daily basis and have the following options to get your fix to you:


Overnight to major centers (JHB, Durban, Bloem, East London, PE, George, Pretoria) with Courier guy for R69
Overnight to all other areas (outlying may take up to 3 days) with Aramex R99

Same-day Local delivery in Cape Town (includes Stellenbosch and Somerset-West) - R40

Collection in Kenridge (Tygervalley) or Milnerton (to collect in Milnerton it must be ordered the day before as I take it with me to my office)
We currently stock around 84 different juices with many more new ones on the way. 

Look forward to assisting in any way we can...

Regards 

Shane

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Wyvern (18/1/16)

ShaneW said:


> I know I haven't had much time to spend online these days and there are plenty of new members here that I have never interacted with so I'd just like to introduce myself (and Juicy Joes).
> 
> Juicy Joes has been going for 19 months now. We started in East London in June 2014 with imported Juice lines such as Alien Visions, Nicoticket and Heather Heavenly Vapes.
> After moving to Cape Town a year ago, we have watched the local juice producers pick up in numbers and improve the quality in leaps and bounds. We have now dedicated our resources to find the best local producers and bring as many as we can to our customers... local is lekka
> ...


I just hope you have shown Sam the thank you's I have posted on Facebook  And I suspect I will be seeing her sooner than later again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> I just hope you have shown Sam the thank you's I have posted on Facebook  And I suspect I will be seeing her sooner than later again



Yes I always show her

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (18/1/16)

ShaneW said:


> Yes I always show her


Awesome! She has been extremely helpful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/16)

So glad you guys are still kicking! 

I've always had such great service from Juicy Joe's and still so many juices that I need to try

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nova69 (18/1/16)

Yes please get more local juice,would be so much better to get all my juice from one vendor.Thanks for my order 2101

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/16)

Great to see this introduction again @ShaneW

Its fantastic for newer members to read about Juicy Joes.

I can fully vouch for @ShaneW and JuicyJoes. Have ordered from them several times in the past and have gotten great service all the time. And the awesome tub they use for packaging is very useful down the line 

Another thing about @ShaneW is that he is a great guy and very supportive of the community.

Here is @ShaneW in action at one of the ECIGSSA JHB vape meets in August 2014. His "juice menu" (seen on the front left of the table) was a big hit at the time.







Wishing you guys a great 2016 !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/1/16)

Shut up and keep taking my money  . @ShaneW

All the best for 2016 bud.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (19/1/16)

Juicy Joes is awesome, that's who Juicy Joes are hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (19/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> Juicy Joes is awesome, that's who Juicy Joes are hahaha


Sup Liz. You still hanging around here eh? You must be close on 2 years now!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/1/16)

crack2483 said:


> Sup Liz. You still hanging around here eh? You must be close on 2 years now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Hey Crack-a-lackin!!!!! hahaha yeah I would have been if I didn't fall off the wagon badly last year 
I have been vaping now again for 5 months and back on the forum now for about a week after Oom Rob helped me with my password  How you doing mister?


----------



## crack2483 (19/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> Hey Crack-a-lackin!!!!! hahaha yeah I would have been if I didn't fall off the wagon badly last year
> I have been vaping now again for 5 months and back on the forum now for about a week after Oom Rob helped me with my password  How you doing mister?


Good thanks. Good to hear you at least getting back on the wagon. Can't say I'm very active on the forum anymore but I pop my head in to see what's happening every now and then. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (21/1/16)

I have not had the chance to meet Shane & Sam personally but I can say that every transaction Ive had with Juicy Joes felt like I was dealing with a friend, great service, great people. 
Who is Juicy Joes? Class

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Awesome! She has been extremely helpful!





BumbleBee said:


> So glad you guys are still kicking!
> 
> I've always had such great service from Juicy Joe's and still so many juices that I need to try





Silver said:


> Great to see this introduction again @ShaneW
> 
> Its fantastic for newer members to read about Juicy Joes.
> 
> ...





crack2483 said:


> Shut up and keep taking my money  . @ShaneW
> 
> All the best for 2016 bud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk





Metal Liz said:


> Juicy Joes is awesome, that's who Juicy Joes are hahaha





DoubleD said:


> I have not had the chance to meet Shane & Sam personally but I can say that every transaction Ive had with Juicy Joes felt like I was dealing with a friend, great service, great people.
> Who is Juicy Joes? Class



Thanks for all the kind words everyone, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 4


----------

